# just in need of some kind words



## lonelyme222 (Feb 7, 2011)

im new to this, but i know many of you are going through the same or worst situations. I started dating my husband when i was very young, i didnt expect much out it but eventually it turned into a nice loving relationship. we had our problems throughout the years but i have always been very supportive. in October 2010, he decided to leave, one morning he told me he didnt love me and decided to move out. It was really hard on me, cuz after seven years together, two of marriage, i thought my world was ending. 
I know im still young but it hurts me a lot and even though , a few months has passed by , sometimes it hard to cope with all these feelings i have. Sometimes i feel like he will come back and we will be able to pull this through, however i feel like i shouldnt hold on to any hopes because im only hurting myself. I wanna fight for it but im scared of getting hurt more than im. 
i def feeling better than the first month but i still miss all those moments we had and there are days that its hard to function with my daily life. 
i know that its going to get better eventually, but i cant wait until it does .


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

I am afraid you will have to wait.
You have time in front of you to start over, my (ex) wife was also young when we fist started going out, 20 years later she tells me it is over 

There will be good & bad days, but the good days will outnumber the bad days soon.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Try to spend more time with good friends and family. They will help fill the void in the mean time. Hang in there!


----------



## hopemom (Dec 22, 2010)

I heard something yesterday I am going to try, give yourself 3 minutes a day to feel really bad, cry, punch things, swear, whatever, then go on with your day. I made an appointment with myself on the weekend, each day when I knew no one was home and just let it rip. It did help a bit. Right now, each day is about following a strict schedule, only thing that is getting me through this. I am only about 6 weeks into the end of a 27 year marriage, gonna take a lot longer for me, hope you get some peace soon


----------

